# retrofit hollow metal door



## Jackwilder (Dec 15, 2010)

I am looking for a metal door and frame to fit into an existing metal frame to switch opening side and hand. I wondered if they make a commercial, pre-hung door with hinges and strike like a replacement door for this purpose.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

Why don't you just pull the old frame out and put in a new one. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## Jackwilder (Dec 15, 2010)

It is a solid metal frame in an 8" block wall that has been backfilled with mortar; not so easy.


----------



## rblank (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want it to look and operate right, and not leak, you better plan on pulling it out. I've seen this attempted in various situations before and it NEVER worked out. I had to come back, pull out both frames and fix all the damage around it.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

Not to say there isn't anything built that would retrofit into your existing
opening, but I have never heard of such a thing.

I suppose you could buy a steel door that swings the way you want and
have a metal guy cut some hinge mortises and strike plate to match
but there is so much potential for something to go very wrong and it would
look hokey that I say DON'T Even Think About It!!!

I agree with R & C....Best to bite the bullet and remove frame and start over.
You're correct, it won't be easy but it's really the only right way to approach.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

Jackwilder said:


> It is a solid metal frame in an 8" block wall that has been backfilled with mortar; not so easy.


On the contrary. I just took out three of them and it took me about 20 minutes each to get them out and the hole cleaned up :thumbsup: Give them a couple of good whacks with a sledge and then pry them out away from the wall. then take a sawzall or grinder and cut off the hangers. It really is quite easy compared to trying to retro fit something into the existing frame.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Most hollow metal doors are universally handed. The frame is not


----------



## dave_k (Sep 28, 2010)

The won't let me post url's here so you'll have to look some of this up yourself.

There are a few options available. No matter what you do you're going to have to do some re-work on the frame. By that I mean get someone in to weld in new preps for at least the strike. Come to think of it there is one option that may not require any welding at all but that depends on whether it's fire rated or not and the hardware meets the requirements

I'd probably order a new door for the correct hand preped for hardware. You can rework the old one. It just takes some cutting welding and bondo. Again this depends on the situation I would probably just order a new one.

You can mount the new door on the other side of the frame one of 3 ways (there are more but it's likely going to be one of these three).

Cut in 3 new hinges and weld in baskets.

install 1/2 surface or full surface butts

Install continuous hinge.

Then you'll have to weld in the appropriate strike to fit the latch or if it's a panic just mount your device.

Discuss these options with the HM supplier. He'll know exactly what I'm talking about and he'll be able to recommend someone to handle the rework. A good rework guy will bondo and finish the frame just like brand new


----------



## Jackwilder (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave K. I've ordered a continous hinge and a b-rated wood door, I'll have to cut the strike myself but it should do the trick.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the continuous hinge idea, Dave!
I have used them for related situations years ago and had forgotten.
Jack, glad you are able to use a wood door in your situation...Solves some problems.


----------

